# Any Suggestions for Better Tasting Oatmeal



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been trying oatmeal for breakfast and it's been working well for my IBS symptoms. I'm eating Quaker Instant Oatmeal Regular Flavor and it tastes like crud.Does anyone know of any know of any better tasting oatmeal brands or recipes?


----------



## 20334 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi!I eat oatmeal but I don't buy the instant crapola. I eat Quaker Quick Oats....I put some in a bowl with water and nuke it for 2 minutes. It comes out pretty creamy as long as you add enough water.I sometimes add either banana, apple ( peeled ), blueberries or strawberries...then I add either brown sugar or Stevia to taste. I use the stevia when I have banana or the berries because I'm not too good with too much sugar. Cinnamon and brown sugar is nice too.If you find that you need more than water....I have found that unsweetened Almond milk is a nice change.







Good Luck!


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

I use low-fat milk and "Splenda." Even Oprah said that oatmeal tastes kind of "blah," so you have to psyche yourself up to eat it. I try to eat it at least once a day and think to myself of it as providing fiber to the bacteria in my colon that live symbiotically there to produce Short Chain Fatty Acids (SCFAs) that are necessesary to keep the pan-enteric system going.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The very best oatmeal is Snoqualmie Falls Lodge oatmeal which a lot of stores carry including safeway I believe at least in the northwest here, but I think everywhere.SnoqualmieFalls.com - Official Web Sitehttp://www.snoqualmiefalls.com/The PastGourmet Food at Snoqualmie Falls has been served since 1918. The dining tradition started at a quaint lodge overlooking the rushing mountain waters of the 268 foot scenic Snoqualmie Falls. The old fashioned decor and the World Famous Breakfast made Snoqualmie Falls Lodge a truly unique dining experience for visitors from all over the world.Famous movie stars and celebrities always stayed at the lodge to enjoy the famous gourmet food breakfasts. The names Snoqualmie Falls Old Fashioned Oatmeal, Snoqualmie Falls Old Fashioned Pancake & Baking Mix, Snoqualmie Falls NutraRich Pancake & Waffle Mix, and Baking Powder Biscuits continue to this day.The legendary Snoqualmie Falls Lodge name lives on with your choice of World Famous Farm Breakfast gourmet items for you to choose from. http://www.gourmetfoodatsnoqualmiefalls.com/I don't eat this all the time, but I put butter and half and half and brown sugar on mine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You maybe better off with quick oats or regular oats and flavoring them up yourself.Of the instant kind I tend to prefer the fruit versions more than any of the other.Fruit (either dried or fresh) is good. Cinnamon is good to add both to the plain and even most of the instant flavors. A bit of sugar can help as can just a little bit of salt (not enough to taste the salt, but it can sometimes help the flavor a bit when you start from plain).The flavored instant kind often tends to be a bit too artificial tasting for me, and if you are doing it for the soluble fiber the instant doesn't have much left.Sometimes it just takes getting used to.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't eat so much Oatmeal anymore.. but I do eat Cream of Wheat and honestly, some brown sugar totally tops it off. I'd think it wouldn't be too bad on either... CInnamon was a good idea too.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

We generally use an old fashioned, organic flake. It cooks while my wife makes her lunch. We throw in a handful of dried blueberries or top with some defrosted mixed berries, bananas, sliced mango, peach or dried apricots, just sweeten with maple syrup, use soya milk or yogurt and sometimes, especially when camping, a couple of thick slices of sharp cheddar. It's all good and never need taste the same.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hmmm...Cheddar.I like cheese grits, maybe I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

I was eating steel cut oats. They are much tastier than rolled or instant. However, they were giving me lots of gas. Whatever you decide to eat, you could try a sprinkle of cinnamon. Fruit. A teasp. of wheat germ or flax seeds. To sweeten, try agave nectar. It's much sweeter than honey, no artifical anything, you need only a bit. Dr. Oz likes it, too.


----------



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Adding fruit was the best one for me. I now eat oatmeal with peaches and it's pretty good. I finally have a good, reliable and fiber-rich breakfast.


----------



## runner4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ooh! I LIVE off oatmeal in the mornings! Here's some of my favorite ways to eat it: 1. Cook "old fashioned quick oats" (the kind that take 5mins) on the stovetop with dehydrated or dried (with no added sugar) blueberries and 1/2tsp of vanilla. Sweeten with a little stevia leaf or whatever sweetener bothers you the least (I have to have low simple sugar in my diet, so I use stevia).2.Again, good old fashioned oats on the stovetop. Add minced dates, cranberries, and golden raisins. Allow them to cook with the oats, afterwards, throw in a little honey and flax seeds.3. Cook oatmeal with minced apples, cinnamon (about 1/2tsp!) and a dash of nutmeg. Stir in a bit of brown sugar to sweeten.4. Cook oatmeal with flax seeds. When it is done, dice a banana and mix it in with honey.5. And the classic (how my Dad makes it-not recommended for the IBS sufferer!): Cook 5-min oatmeal with 1/4 cup excess water. When the oatmeal is cooked but has not soaked up all the extra water, remove from heat and add: A shot of cold milk, a tablespoon or two of maple syrup, and sugar as needed! Hopefully this gives you some ideas to "spice up" your blah oatmeal. Oh! Lots of people like adding nuts to their oatmeal to give it extra crunch (such as almonds or pecans) but I'm don't like nuts, so I don't! (this is especially popular with the banana flavor).


----------

